# New Alpine Type X?



## jbeck (Apr 8, 2014)

Is there any discussion on this yet? I haven't been able to find any. I found it while kinda bumming around on Crutchfield the other night. 

If this thing is going in the same direction as the new Type R and Type S from Alpine, I think it could be very promising. I recently bought and installed a pair of Type R 8s for a friend and they are worth their hype without a doubt.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm very curious about these myself, may have a chance to hear a pair of 10s in a month or two but not sure yet as someone cant make up his mind..


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

I think the new type x is not released yet


----------



## jbeck (Apr 8, 2014)

Lycancatt said:


> I'm very curious about these myself, may have a chance to hear a pair of 10s in a month or two but not sure yet as someone cant make up his mind..


Haha! Hmmmmm. Do you know somebody who owns them or..? 



jode1967 said:


> I think the new type x is not released yet


Right right! Apparently you can pre-order them though. I'd be interested in hearing them.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

friend is considering them as an upgrade from the older type x, not sure its even worth it but he likes to spend money..


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh that friend. Yes he does.


----------



## Audiophilefred (Oct 24, 2012)

I had a pair of the first type x subs loved the blend of sq and hard hitting bass. The 1043 I wasn't a big fan of. These look promising


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

The really cheaped out on the speakers. The way the rep was talking, there will be one higher line coming out. These are basically a hair better then the current R


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

XXX?



DC/Hertz said:


> The really cheaped out on the speakers. The way the rep was talking, there will be one higher line coming out. These are basically a hair better then the current R


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Not sure. There isn't any info. The way he was talking they want to go back to the F#1 level.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

GEM592 said:


> Oh that friend. Yes he does.



not sure your thinking of the right friend..the one I think your thinking of has jl w7s..and is rebuilding for ported..


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Hmmm...All of the preceding Type-X speaker lines have had pretty intricate crossovers that addressed various issues for various mounting locations etc...and all the crossover components looked pretty beefy...this may have caused issues with where to mount said crossovers, but at least you knew you were getting some pretty nice crossovers with your expensive top-of-the-Alpine-line comp set.

These crossovers look quite small and seem to only have basic setting changes...seems like a bit of a downgrade. The last version of the type X was nice with the ring radiator and (I really liked) the midrange...and the pahse correcting crossover was a great touch.

Not sure how the new stuff will stack up.

As far as the subs go I'm really interested to see what they do with the motor...the shorting ring and shorting cap on the pole is nice...I can't tell if they carried over the 'Radius curve' which extend the magnetic gap and made the previous X stay linear over more stroke of it's coil...

The S is underhung, the R has the Radius Curve pole, the X had the Radius plus and additional treatment for the coil/motor (I don't recall what but it made it almost underhung), the R Thin's are a dual-sided radius curve which, from what I read basically makes them underhung as well....

The new X with 27mm linear excursion may have too large of a gap and be more of the traditional long coil/short gap design but with some shorting.


----------



## AudioHeir (Mar 9, 2017)

Never heard type R or type X woofers before but these look great, aesthetically speaking. Does anyone have experience A/Bing these directly against w6s, by chance? For some reason I assume these will lack the warm and fuzzies you get with the w6s that make them so damn musically inclined.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

We already have the new X series coaxials/components in stock. No subwoofers yet. They are slow movers.. maybe because we have Focal and Audison/Hertz under the same building?


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

I still have a set of the spx pros of last gen, still like them. thinking of putting them to use once more


----------



## AD Ventium (Mar 22, 2017)

At one point I wrote a thread on the components they feature the strangest crossover. But I've wanted these subs since I found out they were coming out with them I miss my old type X and am hoping these are better


----------



## socal.2fast (Apr 23, 2014)

Any updates on these new type x? Anyone see. Or heard them?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

There was a guy posting about them on a couple of the Facebook car audio groups over the weekend. You might try poking around over there.


----------



## danmathew (Nov 24, 2017)

Is this version released yet?


----------



## danmathew (Nov 24, 2017)

jode1967 said:


> I think the new type x is not released yet


I m also confused


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

danmathew said:


> Is this version released yet?





danmathew said:


> I m also confused


This should answer your question. 

https://www.crutchfield.com/p_500XW12D4/Alpine-X-W12D4.html?tp=68897


----------



## Garcbomber (May 26, 2017)

Hopefully they have a lessons learned from the garbage type R design. My coworker has sent 5 back within the year for the cone separating from the surround. She likes it hard and loud though.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Garcbomber said:


> Hopefully they have a lessons learned from the garbage type R design. My coworker has sent 5 back within the year for the cone separating from the surround. She likes it hard and loud though.


Sounds to me like the issue may be more your coworker than Alpine. Depending on the enclosure, power and tuning, you can destroy even the most robust driver designs in pretty short order.


----------



## Garcbomber (May 26, 2017)

rton20s said:


> Sounds to me like the issue may be more your coworker than Alpine. Depending on the enclosure, power and tuning, you can destroy even the most robust driver designs in pretty short order.


She may be the reason they decreased the continuous power handling from 1000 to 750 on the 10" Type R. I've heard of many other failures on the adhesive however.

Sealed 1.0 cu ft. enclosure but using every dynamic watt of a Hifonics Brutus 1200.1 to power.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

To be fair Alpine did over extend themselves by publishing those wattage figures.

You have to remember people will buy these subs then pair it to a 2500 watt BOSS amplifier they bought on Amazon for $130.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Understood. The 1000W rating is probably fine for a sealed enclosure. The SWR-12 might even have a good chance of surviving an IB install on that kind of power, even without an infrasonic filter. 

However, place them in a vented enclosure (whether recommended spec/range from Alpine, or the default enclosures companies like Crutchfield and Sonic Electronix pair them with) and you'll be exceeding Xmech the first time you rock your robot sex music at full tilt to feel that 20Hz drop. 

With the reduced power ratings and enclosure recommendations for the R-W12 and X-W12, Alpine has eliminated this condition. Both drivers actually stay inside of Xmech at full tilt of rated power. Can you still bottom them out and destroy them? Absolutely. But at least now, they aren't knowingly providing power ratings and enclosure designs (still without recommendations to use an Infrasonic/Subsonic Filter) that have a high likelihood of destroying the subwoofers. There is still no way I would try the new Alpine (or any) subwoofers in a vented enclosure without the high pass filter.


----------



## socal.2fast (Apr 23, 2014)

I’m trying to get info and insight on the new type x 6.5” comps


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

I heard one a month ago at a shop here in metro Detroit. Really nice! it was in a slot vented prefab enclosure. A friend of mine works at the shop. He knows I hate vented boxes and decided to show me what this sub can do. I played some jazz from my personal playlist through a pair of sony XM amps. The sony XM-GS100 was pushing the sub. MAN! that sub sounded so good. enough so that I'm thinking of getting a pair this spring. I want to hear them in a sealed enclosure now. just my $.02


----------

